# 1963 IMPALA HARD TOP INSERTS



## BIGTONY

Can you guys post good pics of the inserts none of the parts cat's show good pics looking for all colors please even custom 63 impala int pics


----------



## Texas_Bowties




----------



## BIGTONY

> _Originally posted by Texas_Bowties_@Oct 2 2008, 12:22 PM~11760528
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


NIce thanks anybody else have more colors


----------



## Texas_Bowties

opps! pattern was diffrent


----------



## BIGTONY

> _Originally posted by BIGTONY_@Oct 2 2008, 01:02 AM~11757285
> *Can you guys post good pics of the inserts none of the parts cat's show good pics looking for all colors please even custom 63 impala int pics
> *


----------



## Mr Impala




----------



## Mr Impala




----------



## BIGTONY

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Oct 2 2008, 09:06 PM~11765167
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Thanks B


----------



## BIGTONY

Anymore i know you all some nice int shot pics


----------



## Ragtop Ted




----------



## BIGTONY

Keep them coming


----------



## 63 Pimpala




----------



## BIGTONY

Keep them coming


----------



## BIGTONY




----------



## BIGTONY

Anyone else have any also looking for stereo pics for impala convertibles


----------



## Ragtop Ted




----------



## BIGTONY

> _Originally posted by BIGTONY_@Oct 21 2008, 10:49 PM~11936827
> *Anyone else have any also looking for stereo pics for impala convertibles
> *


?????


----------



## BIGTONY

> _Originally posted by BIGTONY_@Oct 21 2008, 10:49 PM~11936827
> *Anyone else have any also looking for stereo pics for impala convertibles
> *


?


----------



## BIGTONY

> _Originally posted by BIGTONY_@Oct 21 2008, 09:49 PM~11936827
> *Anyone else have any also looking for stereo pics for impala convertibles
> *


????


----------



## Ragtop Ted

ttt


----------



## BIGTONY

Anybody have custom stereo pics of impal convertible mainly looking forr int shots ??


----------



## Guest

best i can do


----------



## Ragtop Ted




----------



## BIGTONY

> _Originally posted by DIPPINIT_@Nov 18 2008, 12:41 AM~12188431
> *best i can do
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Nice


----------



## Ragtop Ted

ttt


----------



## Guest

> _Originally posted by DIPPINIT_@Nov 18 2008, 12:41 AM~12188431
> *best i can do
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



aCTUALLY THIS INTERIOR IS FOR SALE, $500 FOR EVERYTHING. :biggrin:


----------



## Guest

EVERYTHING MEANING MATERIAL. i NEED THE SEATS FRAMES OF COURSE,


----------



## B_A_RIDER

> _Originally posted by DIPPINIT_@Nov 22 2008, 05:25 PM~12231761
> *aCTUALLY THIS INTERIOR IS FOR SALE, $500 FOR EVERYTHING.  :biggrin:
> *


thats a fuckin deal what all is included?


----------



## Ragtop Ted

> _Originally posted by DIPPINIT_@Nov 22 2008, 05:25 PM~12231761
> *aCTUALLY THIS INTERIOR IS FOR SALE, $500 FOR EVERYTHING.  :biggrin:
> *


Good Deal :biggrin:


----------



## kandkt01

Where can u buy inserts for a 63 looking for peanut butter color or beige


----------



## Ragtop Ted

> _Originally posted by kandkt01_@Nov 25 2008, 11:46 PM~12261435
> *Where can u buy inserts for a 63 looking for peanut butter color or beige
> *


Cloth seat cover inserts???


----------



## B_A_RIDER

> _Originally posted by Ragtop Ted_@Nov 26 2008, 02:47 PM~12266855
> *Cloth seat cover inserts???
> *



I know where to get N.O.S. but its helllla spendy. I got some for my 64'


----------



## kandkt01

just like the one for 500


----------



## BIGTONY

> _Originally posted by B_A_RIDER_@Nov 26 2008, 05:30 PM~12268307
> *I know where to get N.O.S. but its helllla spendy. I got some for my 64'
> *


$90 a yard


----------



## Ragtop Ted




----------



## BIGTONY

> _Originally posted by Texas_Bowties_@Oct 2 2008, 11:22 AM~11760528
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Left or middle grey close enoug to look SOMEWHAT STOCK????


----------



## Bowtie Legacy

> _Originally posted by BIGTONY_@Dec 5 2008, 04:22 AM~12342448
> *Left or middle grey close enoug to look SOMEWHAT STOCK????
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0 :0 :0


----------



## BIGTONY

> _Originally posted by Bowtie Legacy_@Dec 5 2008, 08:35 PM~12350121
> *:0  :0  :0
> *


YES OR NO???


----------



## Bowtie Legacy

> _Originally posted by BIGTONY_@Dec 6 2008, 04:59 AM~12351879
> *YES OR NO???
> *


maybe a lil but to the common person but not og like u


----------



## BIGTONY

> _Originally posted by Bowtie Legacy_@Dec 6 2008, 11:01 AM~12353289
> *maybe a lil but to the common person but not og like u
> *


LOL im doing my ss mostly og the reg impala is going to be custom/hopper so i want to go custom paint and the color i have in mind grey int would look best to me so trying to stay with a cloth inserts is turning out to be hard


----------



## Guest

> _Originally posted by B_A_RIDER_@Nov 22 2008, 11:22 PM~12233958
> *thats a fuckin deal what all is included?
> *


Everything material wise. Door panels, you would have to give me the metal part for the top to trade for mine. Same with piston covers, etc.


----------



## BIGTONY

Somebody find me a place that can make me the og pattern in grey or find me something close too it please
Left or middle grey close enoug to look SOMEWHAT STOCK????


----------



## Ragtop Ted

> _Originally posted by BIGTONY_@Dec 8 2008, 05:54 PM~12372462
> *Somebody find me a place that can make me the og pattern in grey or find me something close too it please
> Left or middle grey close enoug to look SOMEWHAT STOCK????
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Cars inc. will do it but it will be $$$$$$$


----------



## BIGTONY

> _Originally posted by Ragtop Ted_@Dec 8 2008, 08:28 PM~12374324
> *Cars inc.  will do it but it will be $$$$$$$
> *


For real do you know who to talk to there??? or just talk to anybody contact info please :biggrin:


----------



## Ragtop Ted

> _Originally posted by BIGTONY_@Dec 8 2008, 09:02 PM~12374824
> *For real do you know who to talk to there??? or just talk to anybody contact info please :biggrin:
> *


They took over Ciadella interiors years back. They manufacture the best reproduction interiors. Anything is possible with them, but will be expensive for custom work. Here's the website. I would call them and ask to speak with someone who knows about their interiors. :biggrin: 
http://www.carsinc.com/


----------



## BIGTONY

> _Originally posted by Ragtop Ted_@Dec 8 2008, 09:07 PM~12374890
> *They took over Ciadella interiors years back.  They manufacture the best reproduction interiors.  Anything is possible with them, but will be expensive for custom work.  Here's the website.  I would call them and ask to speak with someone who knows about their interiors. :biggrin:
> http://www.carsinc.com/
> *


I talk to mrimpala who works at bowtie connection he said the cant do it but i emailed them anyways


----------



## BIGTONY

> _Originally posted by Ragtop Ted_@Dec 8 2008, 09:07 PM~12374890
> *They took over Ciadella interiors years back.  They manufacture the best reproduction interiors.  Anything is possible with them, but will be expensive for custom work.  Here's the website.  I would call them and ask to speak with someone who knows about their interiors. :biggrin:
> http://www.carsinc.com/
> *


This is their response 
Tony,
The cloth manufacturer requires that we make an order for *hundreds* of yards of one color of cloth at one time and it would not be cost effective for one interior. We can email pictures of the 1961 Impala gray cloth and vinyl samples in the morning when our scanner is available.

Thank you,
Joe at CARS INC.
www.carsinc.com
1-800-CARS-INC
I dont think i want to buy *hundreds* of yards for 1 int LOL


----------



## Ragtop Ted

> _Originally posted by BIGTONY_@Dec 9 2008, 08:31 PM~12385241
> *This is their response
> Tony,
> The cloth manufacturer requires that we make an order for hundreds of yards of one color of cloth at one time and it would not be cost effective for one interior. We can email pictures of the 1961 Impala gray cloth and vinyl samples in the morning when our scanner is available.
> 
> Thank you,
> Joe at CARS INC.
> www.carsinc.com
> 1-800-CARS-INC
> I dont think i want to buy hundreds of yards for 1 int LOL
> *


That sucks.  Sorry, I thought I heard of someone getting something like that done there. I guess not.


----------



## BIGTONY

> _Originally posted by Ragtop Ted_@Dec 9 2008, 08:43 PM~12385402
> *That sucks.  Sorry, I thought I heard of someone getting something like that done there.  I guess not.
> *


Its all your fault for getting my hopes up :


----------



## BIGTONY




----------



## Ragtop Ted

> _Originally posted by BIGTONY_@Dec 18 2008, 12:08 AM~12463304
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


I like this interior. :biggrin:


----------



## 69urmom




----------



## 69urmom




----------



## 69urmom




----------



## BIGTONY

> _Originally posted by 69urmom_@Dec 24 2008, 03:10 PM~12519114
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Did you order the door panels two toned?? or did your int shop do that if so how did they get the correct seams in the upper white panel??


----------



## 69urmom

i had my guy build all my stuff by hand so i am not sure what to tell u but he is damn good at what he does and he has done tons of impala's and his interiors win first place in a bunch of shows here in oklahoma. if u need anything done or his shop phone number just let me know and he is CHEAP too and u cant beat that shit. :biggrin:


----------



## B_A_RIDER

You just measure out the paterns of your old piece assuming you have it chalk line it onto your new material with scrim foam on the back and sew your chalk lines  Thats right where im at with my 64's interior is sewing in all the factory stitch paterns.


----------



## BIGTONY

> _Originally posted by B_A_RIDER_@Jan 1 2009, 08:48 PM~12580990
> *You just measure out the paterns of your old piece assuming you have it chalk line it onto your new material with scrim foam on the back and sew your chalk lines    Thats right where im at with my 64's interior is sewing in all the factory stitch paterns.
> *


PICS


----------



## B_A_RIDER

> _Originally posted by BIGTONY_@Jan 3 2009, 01:22 AM~12591921
> *PICS
> *



ill have some to share soon... im working on the upper section of my seats which is the same pattern as the door panels with the "chrome buttons".


----------



## BIGTONY

> _Originally posted by B_A_RIDER_@Jan 4 2009, 10:00 PM~12608049
> *ill have some to share soon... im working on the upper section of my seats which is the same pattern as the door panels with the "chrome buttons".
> *


Put some models in the pics too  :biggrin:


----------



## B_A_RIDER

> _Originally posted by BIGTONY_@Jan 4 2009, 10:35 PM~12608382
> *Put some models in the pics too    :biggrin:
> *


hahaha alright


----------



## BIGTONY

> _Originally posted by B_A_RIDER_@Jan 7 2009, 08:55 PM~12638990
> *hahaha alright
> *


You know i meant WOMEN and not CAR models right :biggrin:


----------



## BIGTONY

How many yards do you'll think it would take to do the cloth inserts??


----------



## BIGTONY

> _Originally posted by BIGTONY_@Jan 22 2009, 10:59 PM~12789735
> *How many yards do you'll think it would take to do the cloth inserts??
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


?????


----------



## TWEEDY

3 should be plenty..


----------



## BIGTONY

> _Originally posted by TWEEDY_@Jan 25 2009, 08:28 PM~12813647
> *3 should be plenty..
> *


  thanks


----------



## Ragtop Ted




----------



## B_A_RIDER

> _Originally posted by BIGTONY_@Jan 22 2009, 10:59 PM~12789735
> *How many yards do you'll think it would take to do the cloth inserts??
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



I ordered 4 just in case but 3 should do it


----------



## BIGTONY

> _Originally posted by B_A_RIDER_@Jan 26 2009, 10:07 PM~12825385
> *I ordered 4 just in case but 3 should do it
> *


make your girl and impala int bikini


----------



## B_A_RIDER

> _Originally posted by BIGTONY_@Jan 27 2009, 12:03 PM~12829936
> *make your girl and impala int bikini
> *


you my friend are using you're head! But I think it would be to bulky why dont you save your scraps and send me some of yours and ill test it out!!


----------



## B_A_RIDER

im making a headband for a brim hat too


----------



## BIGTONY

> _Originally posted by B_A_RIDER_@Jan 27 2009, 01:06 PM~12830671
> *you my friend are using you're head! But I think it would be to bulky why dont you save your scraps and send me some of yours and ill test it out!!
> *


Might have to see whats up with that mihgt be bulky bout would be bad ass matching the bikini on the model to the int of the car you hear it here first i got the idea patten on that shit LOL


----------



## B_A_RIDER

> _Originally posted by BIGTONY_@Jan 27 2009, 01:36 PM~12831017
> *Might have to see whats up with that mihgt be bulky bout would be bad ass matching the bikini on the model to the int of the car you hear it here first i got the idea patten on that shit LOL
> *



i think ima try it


----------



## BIGTONY

> _Originally posted by B_A_RIDER_@Jan 27 2009, 09:45 PM~12833090
> *i think ima try it
> *


Ill take the MEASURMENTS :biggrin:


----------



## BIGTONY

> _Originally posted by BIGTONY_@Jan 28 2009, 12:11 AM~12834329
> *Ill take the MEASURMENTS  :biggrin:
> *


Me on your old lady worked it out im the offcial measuremant taker :biggrin:


----------



## kolorofsuccess63

> _Originally posted by Ragtop Ted_@Oct 3 2008, 04:43 PM~11772382
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Anyone know the exact color of this interior?
thanks in advance!


----------



## Ragtop Ted

> _Originally posted by BIGTONY_@Jan 27 2009, 12:03 PM~12829936
> *make your girl and impala int bikini
> *


 :cheesy: :cheesy:


----------



## Ragtop Ted

> _Originally posted by kolorofsuccess63_@Jan 29 2009, 07:58 PM~12854313
> *Anyone know the exact color of this interior?
> thanks in advance!
> *


Saddle


----------



## Ragtop Ted

Mr. Impala is selling a kit of the same interior. Great deal too. :biggrin: 
http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=456049


----------



## kolorofsuccess63

> _Originally posted by Ragtop Ted_@Jan 30 2009, 05:31 PM~12861342
> *Saddle
> *


Gracias homie! :thumbsup:


----------



## Ragtop Ted

> _Originally posted by kolorofsuccess63_@Jan 30 2009, 05:06 PM~12861625
> *Gracias homie! :thumbsup:
> *


----------



## BIGTONY

> _Originally posted by Ragtop Ted_@Jan 30 2009, 04:30 PM~12861336
> *:cheesy:  :cheesy:
> *


  :biggrin:


----------



## Ragtop Ted

ttt


----------



## B_A_RIDER

> _Originally posted by BIGTONY_@Jan 29 2009, 01:38 AM~12846271
> *Me on your old lady worked it out im the offcial measuremant taker  :biggrin:
> *



:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: throw me the 64 bench and maybe!


----------



## BIGTONY

> _Originally posted by B_A_RIDER_@Feb 7 2009, 10:59 PM~12939505
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  throw me the 64 bench and maybe!
> *


I LL TRADE YOU SEAT FOR OLD LADY LOL :biggrin:


----------



## B_A_RIDER

I think you miss spelled the word "FLEET" with the word "SEAT"... as in your fleet of verts.


----------



## BIGTONY

> _Originally posted by B_A_RIDER_@Feb 8 2009, 10:46 PM~12948024
> *I think you miss spelled the word "FLEET" with the word "SEAT"... as in your fleet of verts.
> *


Thats a GOOD ONE LOL clone her already for me or tell her to tell one of her sisters to get atme lol


----------



## B_A_RIDER

> _Originally posted by BIGTONY_@Feb 8 2009, 11:15 PM~12948272
> *Thats a GOOD ONE LOL clone her already for me or tell her to tell one of her sisters to get atme lol
> *



:biggrin:


----------



## Ragtop Ted

ttt


----------



## sp1963




----------



## Ragtop Ted




----------



## kolorofsuccess63

can we order material for dash pads from CARS INC aswell?


----------



## Texas_Bowties

> _Originally posted by kolorofsuccess63_@Mar 16 2009, 10:04 PM~13300571
> *can we order material for dash pads from CARS INC aswell?
> *


I ordered 3 yards and was more then enough to do the dash pad.


----------



## kolorofsuccess63

> _Originally posted by Texas_Bowties_@Mar 16 2009, 09:07 PM~13300616
> *I ordered 3 yards and was more then enough to do the dash pad.
> 
> 
> *


alright coo
thanks for the info!


----------



## Texas_Bowties

> _Originally posted by kolorofsuccess63_@Mar 16 2009, 11:49 PM~13301706
> *alright coo
> thanks for the info!
> *


Post pics when done! :biggrin:


----------



## Ragtop Ted

> _Originally posted by Texas_Bowties_@Mar 16 2009, 10:59 PM~13301772
> *Post pics when done! :biggrin:
> *


x2


----------



## kolorofsuccess63

> _Originally posted by Texas_Bowties_@Mar 16 2009, 10:59 PM~13301772
> *Post pics when done! :biggrin:
> *



Well I haven't done anything to it the interior yet. this is how it looks right now










I have everything. the back seats, sun visors, and arm rest for the front and rear are all in the trunk. I took them out to clean under and around the inside.










My ultimate goal is to get my interior looking EXACTLY like this.











same color, design/patterns. I went on CARS INC but it's hard to pick and choose what I need cause they don't have all the photos of colors n stuff. I don't wanna get the wrong color/patterns or be short of material. I need for seats, headliner, sun visors, dash pad, door panels (all 4) and arm rests. is the price for all that $400 or is it just for the seat covers?
I need help
can anybody PM me the exact price?
thanks alot guys!  :biggrin: 

My paint is basically gonna look like this..I already have it


----------



## Ragtop Ted

> _Originally posted by kolorofsuccess63_@Mar 20 2009, 09:36 PM~13342613
> *Well I haven't done anything to it the interior yet. this is how it looks right now
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have everything. the back seats, sun visors, and arm rest for the front and rear are all in the trunk. I took them out to clean under and around the inside.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My ultimate goal is to get my interior looking EXACTLY like this.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> same color, design/patterns. I went on CARS INC but it's hard to pick and choose what I need cause they don't have all the photos of colors n stuff. I don't wanna get the wrong color/patterns or be short of material. I need for seats, headliner, sun visors, dash pad, door panels (all 4) and arm rests. is the price for all that $400 or is it just for the seat covers?
> I need help
> can anybody PM me the exact price?
> thanks alot guys!   :biggrin:
> 
> My paint is basically gonna look like this..I already have it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Its gonna be $750 for the seat covers.


----------



## Texas_Bowties

> _Originally posted by Ragtop Ted_@Mar 20 2009, 11:58 PM~13343260
> *Its gonna be $750 for the seat covers.
> *


Dont forget to restore the seat trim and add all new chrome (handles, cranks, arm rest bases, ash trays, and all knobs/trim on dash) :biggrin:


----------



## kolorofsuccess63

> _Originally posted by Ragtop Ted_@Mar 20 2009, 10:58 PM~13343260
> *Its gonna be $750 for the seat covers.
> *



750 JUST for the seat covers? :0 
what about the entire kit (like the rest of the stuff i mentioned included?)

no complaints about the price cause i know i'll get every pennys worth. these kits look great! :cheesy:


----------



## kolorofsuccess63

> _Originally posted by Texas_Bowties_@Mar 20 2009, 11:07 PM~13343313
> *Dont forget to restore the seat trim and add all new chrome (handles, cranks, arm rest bases, ash trays, and all knobs/trim on dash) :biggrin:
> *


oh for sure! :biggrin:


----------



## Texas_Bowties

> _Originally posted by kolorofsuccess63_@Mar 21 2009, 12:21 AM~13343395
> *750 JUST for the seat covers? :0
> what about the entire kit (like the rest of the stuff i mentioned included?)
> 
> no complaints about the price cause i know i'll get every pennys worth. these kits look great! :cheesy:
> *


Trust me homie, I went this route of CARS and never see myself going any other route ever again!!!! Well worth the money as quality and material used is great.


----------



## R0L0

> _Originally posted by DIPPINIT_@Nov 18 2008, 12:41 AM~12188431
> *best i can do
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


PM SENT IF YOU STILL HAVE IT :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## kolorofsuccess63

> _Originally posted by Texas_Bowties_@Mar 20 2009, 11:52 PM~13343597
> *Trust me homie, I went this route of CARS and never see myself going any other route ever again!!!! Well worth the money as quality and material used is great.
> *


is the 1-800 number a direct line to speak to them?..no machines..
I'll try calling them and getting prices or a total for everything I need..


----------



## Ragtop Ted

> _Originally posted by kolorofsuccess63_@Mar 21 2009, 01:29 PM~13346697
> *is the 1-800 number a direct line to speak to them?..no machines..
> I'll try calling them and getting prices or a total for everything I need..
> *


Buy their catalog. A lot better than the website.


----------



## Ragtop Ted

The color you want is saddle. You want the seatcovers with original cloth inserts.


----------



## kolorofsuccess63

> _Originally posted by Ragtop Ted_@Mar 21 2009, 03:13 PM~13347321
> *Buy their catalog.  A lot better than the website.
> *


Is is like the classic industries catalog?

in quality


----------



## Ragtop Ted

> _Originally posted by kolorofsuccess63_@Mar 21 2009, 03:49 PM~13347537
> *Is is like the classic industries catalog?
> 
> in quality
> *


It's a good catalog.


----------



## Guest

> _Originally posted by E.C. ROLO 62~63_@Mar 21 2009, 10:16 AM~13345936
> *PM SENT IF YOU STILL HAVE IT :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *



Sold, Thanks Rolo :biggrin:


----------



## R0L0

> _Originally posted by DIPPINIT_@Mar 21 2009, 04:48 PM~13348251
> *Sold, Thanks Rolo :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Texas_Bowties

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Oct 2 2008, 10:06 PM~11765167
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Any pics of this combination installed? Ive been looking at this pic for few weeks but the color just cant grow on me, maybe its just my mind and I am so used to seeing my red interior.


----------



## Ragtop Ted

> _Originally posted by Texas_Bowties_@Mar 22 2009, 11:43 PM~13359360
> *Any pics of this combination installed? Ive been looking at this pic for few weeks but the color just cant grow on me, maybe its just my mind and I am so used to seeing my red interior.
> *


You're going black on black right?


----------



## Texas_Bowties

> _Originally posted by Ragtop Ted_@Mar 23 2009, 06:34 PM~13366242
> *You're going black on black right?
> *


I'm debaiting it since there is numerous cars that been done black/black so was thinking of a charcoal color.


----------



## Ragtop Ted

> _Originally posted by Texas_Bowties_@Mar 24 2009, 09:28 AM~13373068
> *I'm debaiting it since there is numerous cars that been done black/black so was thinking of a charcoal color.
> *


Don't worry about other cars. :biggrin: Do what you want. :biggrin: Either way, its gonna be bad ass.  That 63 black interior is awesome IMO.


----------



## Mr Impala

i got a complete seat cover set for a saddle interior 63 ht 1100.00


----------



## RIDAZ GANG




----------



## TD Hydros

> _Originally posted by Ragtop Ted_@Nov 18 2008, 08:33 PM~12194545
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


WAS THAT 63 A SPECIAL EDITION ???????
MINE DOESNT HAVE THAT GAGE IN THE MIDLE OF THE DASH


----------



## DEVINERI

> _Originally posted by TD Hydros_@Apr 8 2009, 10:06 PM~13522382
> *WAS THAT 63 A SPECIAL EDITION ???????
> MINE DOESNT HAVE THAT GAGE IN THE MIDLE OF THE DASH
> *


thats the factory tachometer location


----------



## Ragtop Ted

> _Originally posted by DEVINERI_@Apr 8 2009, 07:17 PM~13522543
> *thats the factory tachometer location
> *


x2


----------



## MAKIN MONEY

how hard are those interior kits to install ? do you have to make adjustments or do they go right in ?


----------



## kolorofsuccess63

ttt


----------



## Sparky

trade for a black interior


----------



## Sparky




----------



## PINCHE CACAHUATE

> _Originally posted by 69urmom_@Dec 24 2008, 04:12 PM~12519126
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


I want to do my interior just like this but with some cloth inserts in that blue... anyone know where i can get some blue 63 cloth or something close to it???


----------



## A&W




----------



## A&W

> _Originally posted by PINCHE CACAHUATE_@Apr 19 2010, 10:47 PM~17243614
> *I want to do my interior just like this but with some cloth inserts in that blue... anyone know where i can get some blue 63 cloth or something close to it???
> *


pm me if you find that cloth insert, thanks


----------



## Low_Ryde

> _Originally posted by Sparky_@Nov 13 2009, 09:12 PM~15660876
> *trade for a black interior
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


question... is that original? my 63 has the same material and besides your car i havent seen another 63 like that


----------



## Low_Ryde

heres mine


----------



## PINCHE CACAHUATE

> _Originally posted by A&W_@Apr 21 2010, 03:54 PM~17261801
> *pm me if you find that cloth insert, thanks
> *


for sure


----------



## A&W

> _Originally posted by PINCHE CACAHUATE_@Apr 21 2010, 09:33 PM~17265183
> *for sure
> *


find it yet?


----------



## PINCHE CACAHUATE

haha i wish, but imma a super busy person :happysad:


----------



## PINCHE CACAHUATE

What do you guys think; pretty close? close enough? or not even close? :dunno:


----------



## KINGPIN_STATUS

> _Originally posted by Low_Ryde_@Apr 21 2010, 06:27 PM~17263335
> *question... is that original? my 63 has the same material and besides your car i havent seen another 63 like that
> *


no it's not original.

these are all original style. and there were several other colors offered as original.


----------



## Interiorman

1963 Impala Seat Insert Cloth from Ciadella Interiors.


----------



## PINCHE CACAHUATE

> _Originally posted by Interiorman_@Apr 25 2010, 12:25 PM~17295936
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1963 Impala Seat Insert Cloth from Ciadella Interiors.
> *


do you sell the cloth? if not can you make a custom interior?


----------



## A&W

> _Originally posted by PINCHE CACAHUATE_@Apr 26 2010, 06:56 AM~17303391
> *do you sell the cloth? if not can you make a custom interior?
> *


 :h5:


----------



## PINCHE CACAHUATE

found the fabric for sale  
http://ciadellainteriors.com/1963i4d.html


----------



## CUZICAN

> _Originally posted by Low_Ryde_@Apr 21 2010, 05:46 PM~17263559
> *heres mine
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


  BEAUTIFUL


----------



## BIGTONY

I have enough of the black insert and upper part of seat material do to front and back seats new in wrapper i bought for my car wheni was going to have my seats down but changed my colors so just bought a kit make me offer its still wrapped up i can un do a corner and take pic of that if u want but i dont want to unearth it all LOL id rather get the user have the pleasure of that


----------



## six 2

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Mar 26 2009, 04:34 PM~13399431
> *i got a complete seat cover set for a saddle interior 63 ht 1100.00
> *


from where :0


----------



## 909vert63

GOOD TOPIC


----------



## Catalyzed

> _Originally posted by Texas_Bowties_@Oct 2 2008, 02:22 PM~11760528
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


*These seats will be taken apart here in the next month or so to remove all those wrinkles!   *


----------



## cali707sf

By far the sexiest OG looking 63 SS interior I've seen so far. My friend owns a 63 SS, I'm going to have to send him this pic. Any more info on this setup? hmmmmmmmmm



BIGTONY said:


>


----------



## qpang.ss

RIDAZ GANG said:


>


What color is this? I ordered saddle but mineSS looks darker. ...maybe because its not in yet? Ordered from classic. I only ordered door panels and rear panels haven't ordered seat covers because it kinda looks darker then I thought... please post saddle interior


----------

